# Late surf report Hatteras



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Been a few years since I've posted but I found myself in Hatteras last weekend and figured I'd jump on and give a surf report. Was fishing off the beach around Hatteras Village and Sunday morning was my only productive day. Caught two decent whiting, five or six small pompano, five or six small black drum, and a handful of blow toads. Was fishing with fb sand fleas, fbbw, squid in the trough at outgoing to low in the morning. Sunday evening saw a storm blow through that whipped up the surf and they fishing was pretty dead for me for the rest of the time I was down there until Tuesday afternoon. Saw a few other guys pull up some short flounder on what looked like cannonball rigs with cutbait. Until next time, tight lines fellas.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I got down on the 1st. Fist couple days I caught three drum from the surf and a few blues. Then it warmed up and has been pretty dead for me except a stray flounder and skates and stingrays. Of course I’m fishing primarily for drum and blues down off 55. Not much luck from the sound either. Need colder weather.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Papa-T said:


> I got down on the 1st. Fist couple days I caught three drum from the surf and a few blues. Then it warmed up and has been pretty dead for me except a stray flounder and skates and stingrays. Of course I’m fishing primarily for drum and blues down off 55. Not much luck from the sound either. Need colder weather.


 I didn't get on 55 until the 9th. That weekend was pretty good fishing when the rough weather hit with the southern winds..Then about Wednesday the 13th I think it has pretty much sucked since. It was fairly rough today when we left. Wind
is all wrong.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Supposed to be nice tomorrow. SE winds, only 5-9mph.


----------

